# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Obama and the NAACP

## Panzerfaust

http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/07/...acp/index.html


What a joke that he speaks at the NAACP convention, let alone states





> But Obama said "the pain of discrimination is still felt in America" among African-Americans, Latinos and Muslim-Americans.


Yeah, those White folks sure have it made, no discrimination whatsoever towards them. The white man has completely been defeated, he serves no role whatsoever other than to be called racist and used as a scapegoat to push every other race's agenda.

LMAO @ "Muslim-Americans"..."African-Americans"...dumb****s who think that way. You are either American or you are not. I guess I should go around calling myself "German-American" huh?

----------


## Ernst

If it weren't for us they'd all be speaking German. Oh, the irony.

----------


## Kratos

Black people have had a tough road in this country, no doubt.

What Obama is doing is kissing ass to every special interest and minority group, and playing them like a fiddle to his re-election.

Question: what does every first term president want?
answer: a second term

It's time for black people to step up as far as education of their own children. White people hold no advantage (except maybe in the South, and that won't last forever). Work hard, move to a better neighborhood, teach your children the value of hard work and nothing will hold them back, in fact all things equal they have an impressive leg up, and I'm not holding that against them, but it's a fact.

----------


## MuscleScience

> http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/07/...acp/index.html
> 
> 
> What a joke that he speaks at the NAACP convention, let alone states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those White folks sure have it made, no discrimination whatsoever towards them. The white man has completely been defeated, he serves no role whatsoever other than to be called racist and used as a scapegoat to push every other race's agenda.
> ...


Thats what I started doing, or Euro American. We put so many labels on people how is anyone suppose to move beyond race. 




> If it weren't for us they'd all be speaking German. Oh, the irony.


I know right!

----------


## Flagg

So if an white American moves to Africa, does he become an American African or do titles such as these not apply to whitey or anyone moving from the West to a shithole?

----------


## MuscleScience

> So if an white American moves to Africa, does he become an American African or do titles such as these not apply to whitey or anyone moving from the West to a shithole?


No because a white person would be killed if they moved from Europe or America to about 90% of the other countries around the world. Only white people are tolerant of others, at least thats how it seems when I travel abroad.

----------


## SMCengineer

> Thats what I started doing, or Euro American. We put so many labels on people how is anyone suppose to move beyond race.


I've started calling myself a 'Indo-Euro-Sioux-American,' please to refer to me as that next time. 



> So if an white American moves to Africa, does he become an American African or do titles such as these not apply to whitey or anyone moving from the West to a shithole?


Are white egyptians in america still 'African Americans' or do they not count? The irony of the term 'African American' is that it's inherently and unintentionally a collective and racist label.

----------


## Flagg

> No because a white person would be killed if they moved from Europe or America to about 90% of the other countries around the world. Only white people are tolerant of others, at least thats how it seems when I travel abroad.


This is true, and while the West can be accused of making the rest of the World like it is, im pretty sure we got over the whole "genocide" and "beheadings" quite a few hundered years ago. 




> I've started calling myself a 'Indo-Euro-Sioux-American,' please to refer to me as that next time. 
> 
> 
> Are white egyptians in america still 'African Americans' or do they not count? The irony of the term 'African American' is that it's inherently and unintentionally a collective and racist label.


There are some Irish people that moved to the States that refer to themselves as "Irish American" believe it or not. The ones that do are usually frowned upon by the Irish over here who refer to them as "Narrowbacks". I agree that the term is a racist label. Fine, someone was born in Africa or has parents/grandparents that was born in Africa, but if they are an American Citizen, is it not enough to be an American? If I got citizenship in America I would not describe myself as a British American, I would be an American. The same if I got citizenship in Canada or Australia or anywhere else for that matter.

----------


## seriousmass

> LMAO @ "Muslim-Americans"..."African-Americans"...dumb****s who think that way. *You are either American or you are not.* I guess I should go around calling myself "German-American" huh?


This is also why many consider America to be one of the most absurd, let alone ignorant, countries on Earth. Do you even realize that America is one of the ONLY places on Earth with a cultural melting-pot. IMHO, calling yourself only "American" is just one of those f*cked up things American's do to promote your own sense of nationalism. 

I guess being called an "african-american" is just plain stupid by your standards hey? LOL. Because obviously you just somehow LOSE your other cultural background once you become an all-mighty American.

you're ridiculous.

----------


## dece870717

I think its funny that we even use the word races to describe people. There's only one race, the human race. You wouldn't call a black cow and a white cow a different race would you? They all look the same in the meat locker and all taste the same on a hamburger. Theres different groups of people with different features and different cultures.

I also think its funny that any people that want to be treated equally, do everything differently. If you wear your cap tilted, pants half way down your ass, speak broken english, wear oversized cloths, you WILL be treated differently by people because everything you're doing is against the social norm.

----------


## MuscleScience

> This is also why many consider America to be one of the most absurd, let alone ignorant, countries on Earth. Do you even realize that America is one of the ONLY places on Earth with a cultural melting-pot. IMHO, calling yourself only "American" is just one of those f*cked up things American's do to promote your own sense of nationalism. 
> 
> I guess being called an "african-american" is just plain stupid by your standards hey? LOL. Because obviously you just somehow LOSE your other cultural background once you become an all-mighty American.
> 
> you're ridiculous.


The point is when you enter another society you assimilate to it. You became part of the society as a whole. By labeling someone that has been here for 200 years just to preserve their cultural background is ridiculous. Culture is an ever evolving entity, American Culture is just that uniquely American. Our Culture is also the strongest in the world, everyone emulates us even you Canadians. Our culture norms and values change rapidly which certainly reflects our diversity. We are no were near the same Culture that we were 200 years go.

----------


## SMCengineer

> I guess being called an "african-american" is just plain stupid by your standards hey? LOL. Because obviously you just somehow LOSE your other cultural background once you become an all-mighty American.
> 
> you're ridiculous.


It's very stupid, indeed racist, to make an assumption of one's nationality based on the color of one's skin. The usage of the term as a blanket statement referring to black people is the problem.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> This is also why many consider America to be one of the most absurd, let alone ignorant, countries on Earth. Do you even realize that America is one of the ONLY places on Earth with a cultural melting-pot. IMHO, calling yourself only "American" is just one of those f*cked up things American's do to promote your own sense of nationalism. 
> 
> I guess being called an "african-american" is just plain stupid by your standards hey? LOL. Because obviously you just somehow LOSE your other cultural background once you become an all-mighty American.
> 
> you're ridiculous.



Oh, I see you are Candadian so your opinion means **** all!

----------


## quarry206

i think the big issue is people no matter who they are allow race to play too much of a role in their lives.. I am not saying don't have pride in who u are, but your skin color is not who u are.

the only reason race is still an issue is because the media and magazines still allow it to be that, it sells... 

the turth of the matter is too many people are making money off of books magazines shows and everything to kill racism.. the same precentage of every race are racist probably.

----------


## Kratos

> This is also why many consider America to be one of the most absurd, let alone ignorant, countries on Earth. Do you even realize that America is one of the ONLY places on Earth with a cultural melting-pot. IMHO, calling yourself only "American" is just one of those f*cked up things American's do to promote your own sense of nationalism. 
> 
> I guess being called an "african-american" is just plain stupid by your standards hey? LOL. Because obviously you just somehow LOSE your other cultural background once you become an all-mighty American.
> 
> you're ridiculous.


huh, so now unity is a bad thing?
I don't understand the harm in every American feeling the right to call themselves so.
I'm 25% italian, 25% Mayflower desendent, 12.5% Irish, 12.5% Scotish, 25% Lithuanian.
What do those countries mean to me? I've only seen Italy and Plymouth rock out of those choices.
How many black people have even seen Africa? Africa is a pretty broad term in itself. They were born here. Many not pure from Africa.
Eventually the tribe or orgins you are a part of are more important to you then the ones you decended from.
Romans weren't always Romans...Canadians for the most part have mixed backgrounds. The US, Canada and Europe do a better job allowing all cultures to participate in being equal then anywhere else on earth. 
We are all one people in America. Black people and white Americans have very similar values and culture as well as religion. Black people in America have a uniquely American culture that has little to do with Africa. They are part of this country and are American.

Now you explain to me what's ignorant about that? Cause I don't get your point.

----------


## Flagg

You know, through so much mixing, the human race will eventually become one race, one colour. 

Wonder what we'll find to hate each other about after then..

----------


## TITANIUM

There will always be something that people will dislike or hate one another.It is in mans nature to destroy itself.As far as this racial tag team sh*t going on here, there is a way to describe it: social immaturity.

----------


## Tock

All of us here are fortunate to have moved beyond all this racist BS, but I've witnessed firsthand how some managers at a multinational corporation made improper and unprofessional wisecracks about a job applicant's ethnicity. Of course, the individual didn't get the job.

I'd be surprised if, from time to time, the racist discrimination didn't happen both ways. Lots of minorities who have been s*** on for years are as angry about that as are white folks who are passed over now for promotions in favor of lesser qualified minorities. 

IMHO, two wrongs don't make a right, but it is an attempt to make amends for past wrongdoing. It's probably not the best way to fix things, but it came from a bunch of politicians, so what can ya expect . . . 

Got a better (or even a good) way to eliminate racist attitudes and actions at an individual level? Evidently the politicans don't. Maybe you do, in which case I'd like to know what it is . . . 







> http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/07/...acp/index.html
> 
> 
> What a joke that he speaks at the NAACP convention, let alone states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those White folks sure have it made, no discrimination whatsoever towards them. The white man has completely been defeated, he serves no role whatsoever other than to be called racist and used as a scapegoat to push every other race's agenda.
> ...

----------


## spywizard

> All of us here are fortunate to have moved beyond all this racist BS, but I've witnessed firsthand how some managers at a multinational corporation made improper and unprofessional wisecracks about a job applicant's ethnicity. Of course, the individual didn't get the job.
> 
> I'd be surprised if, from time to time, the racist discrimination didn't happen both ways. Lots of minorities who have been s*** on for years are as angry about that as are white folks who are passed over now for promotions in favor of lesser qualified minorities. 
> 
> IMHO, two wrongs don't make a right, but it is an attempt to make amends for past wrongdoing. It's probably not the best way to fix things, but it came from a bunch of politicians, so what can ya expect . . . 
> 
> Got a better (or even a good) way to eliminate racist attitudes and actions at an individual level? Evidently the politicans don't. Maybe you do, in which case I'd like to know what it is . . .


agree..

telecommuting, but email.. names phone conversations, people are different, the reality is if a person doesn't like another because of race, culture, is that wrong?? 

What measure do we use to judge if behavior is acceptable or not.. 

sorry, rhetorical question really..

----------


## MuscleScience

> agree..
> 
> telecommuting, but email.. names phone conversations, people are different, the reality is if a person doesn't like another because of race, culture, is that wrong?? 
> 
> What measure do we use to judge if behavior is acceptable or not.. 
> 
> sorry, rhetorical question really..



Does it make me racist if I hate everyone regardless of color or creed. Cause I literally hate everyone that I see :Hmmmm:

----------


## thegodfather

> All of us here are fortunate to have moved beyond all this racist BS, but I've witnessed firsthand how some managers at a multinational corporation made improper and unprofessional wisecracks about a job applicant's ethnicity. Of course, the individual didn't get the job.
> 
> I'd be surprised if, from time to time, the racist discrimination didn't happen both ways. Lots of minorities who have been s*** on for years are as angry about that as are white folks who are passed over now for promotions in favor of lesser qualified minorities.
> 
> *Well, perhaps that is perception. There aren't many instances when a candidate is privileged to the information of whether or not they were passed up for a better candidate. So I really think its a perceived problem, without a whole lot of tangible evidence. Of course you can see in instances where these situations make it into the court system, like the recent case where Sotomayor ruled in favor of reverse racism, while her ruling was struck down by the SCOTUS.* 
> 
> IMHO, two wrongs don't make a right, but it is an attempt to make amends for past wrongdoing. It's probably not the best way to fix things, but it came from a bunch of politicians, so what can ya expect . . . 
> 
> Got a better (or even a good) way to eliminate racist attitudes and actions at an individual level? Evidently the politicans don't. Maybe you do, in which case I'd like to know what it is . . .


Bold....

I dont think its the governments job to regulate "attitudes." You asked how do we eliminate 'racist attitudes.' I say that the government has no say in controlling peoples attitudes. What you are really saying is, how do we find a better way to regulate political thought&speech.

----------


## vpchill

In all reality, There is actually only a small percentage of us that are actually FROM America. Our ancestors all came from other countries and settled in america. Race will always be an issue. Not just Black and White. My grandfather who came from Ireland in the early 1900's once told me to be Irish was like being black in the 50's and 60's... He never liked discrimination because He witnessed and felt it 1st hand as a child. While the people who were down on him were his own color. One Race, Nationality will always have a problem with another. Now I agree with Kratos, Obama is doing what every president before him has done.. Playing to the groups that will forward his re election bid.

Race is such a non issue to the wise, Only ignorance allows race to be a factor.

----------


## BITTAPART2

I actually think he did a great job on that speech, he usually aces his public speaking. He mentioned for black teens and young adults to aspire to be great, not just a rapper or basketball player, to set their goals higher and not to use their race as a crutch. I appreciated that message very much. No way can any president actually get on the microphone and say, "hey this African-American, Muslim-American, Asian-American, stuff is garbage, we are all Americans" knowing the majority of us feel like there should be no divide, it is becoming more evident to me as I grow up that it is a good representation of what we are when we identify how we ended up in the melting pot. Bottom line, all the prefixes have American as theie suffix.

----------


## vpchill

^^ Well said.

----------


## tboney

> In all reality, There is actually only a small percentage of us that are actually FROM America. Our ancestors all came from other countries and settled in america. Race will always be an issue. Not just Black and White. My grandfather who came from Ireland in the early 1900's once told me to be Irish was like being black in the 50's and 60's... He never liked discrimination because He witnessed and felt it 1st hand as a child. While the people who were down on him were his own color. One Race, Nationality will always have a problem with another. Now I agree with Kratos, Obama is doing what every president before him has done.. Playing to the groups that will forward his re election bid.
> 
> Race is such a non issue to the wise, Only ignorance allows race to be a factor.


I agree 100%! Aptly said!

----------


## zaggahamma

reminds me of a conversation with a friend i met that was from the bahamas...i asked him what races lived there and he was like what do you mean and i said what percentage of ppl are white, black, etc. He said we dont talk like that or see color. I always wondered if this was how everybody from the bahamas behaved

----------


## lostcause

shouldnt you have the right to be racist? why should anyone be able to tell you the way that you should make decisions or judge people? you should make your decisions based on your own life experiences.

----------


## Tock

> Bold....
> 
> What you are really saying is, how do we find a better way to regulate political thought&speech.


Is that what I was _really_ saying?

----------


## MuscleScience

> shouldnt you have the right to be racist? why should anyone be able to tell you the way that you should make decisions or judge people? you should make your decisions based on your own life experiences.


I agree, which is why I hate everyone!

----------


## Lemonada8

Racism will never die untill it is eliminated from every type of survey, application for work, exam, etc... this is what keeps this alive because then the media can blow up the statistics that the minority man' is being disadvantaged... seems that its a perfect excuse to not try and press past that because according to the media, noone expects a minority to be successful in a 'legitimate' career thats why affirmative action was in place because 'no possible way that the whites are that much better'.. while i do agree with this when it racism is the only factor in the job, but why be in a job where ur boss is racist? and then someone who actually does better on evaluations but isnt hired because of their non-minority status? seems to be a oscilatting effect which will hopefully start to minimize... 

in the end i think this race issue will take several more generations before this is resolved... 

and i agree with that USA citizens mostly came from a diff country, but you are born in the USA, you lived in the USA... why try and classify what country your ancestors (from several generations) came from? seems that it would almost be a insult to those other countries because you personally werent raised in africa, germany, ireland etc... 

and you do have a right to your own opinions... lostcause had it right... make your decisions on life experiences...

----------


## quarry206

not that this makes me any expert on the topic.. but I'm in an interracial marriage, So i have lived and seen both sides of the black/white racism in america...

And i do think that though 80% of the world has left race by the way sides and could care less.. we are still 100 years or more away from making it 100%... the problem isn't race it is old habits die hard, and on top of that we as Americans teach our kids the differences between them, which in turn makes them think they are different.

you can't teach people the differences of culture based only on skin color and except racism to not form from that.. a culture is not a skin color..

not every black person is african-american and not all white people came from the mayflower.. everybody has a history based on their own family. A skin color does not make them anything more or less than that skin color.

----------


## Lemonada8

^^ well the USA was probably the only country that had slavery due to skin color... slavery has been around for a long time but it was never based on color, but on conquest...

----------


## quarry206

> ^^ well the USA was probably the only country that had slavery due to skin color... slavery has been around for a long time but it was never based on color, but on conquest...


this is true, and this is why as americans we think that black and white is what racism is...

i think the point i was getting at, which i am not a very good writer... Just because Whites enslaved blacks, does not mean now 150 years later all black people came from a line of slaves, nor all white peoples grandfathers were slave owners.


think about this question on a large scale, not any one person ... what percentage of americans do you truly think can even trace back their family 150 years..?

----------


## BgMc31

Its not the descendancy from slavery that's an issue, the issue is the legacy of racism instilled in the minds of american's because of slavery. Regardless of whether one descended from slaves doesn't matter. The fact that a black man is a black man is enough. And FYI, most blacks in the America's (USA, Canada, Carribean, central/south America) can trace their African leniage to the slave trade.

----------


## thegodfather

> Its not the descendancy from slavery that's an issue, the issue is the legacy of racism instilled in the minds of american's because of slavery. Regardless of whether one descended from slaves doesn't matter. The fact that a black man is a black man is enough. And FYI, most blacks in the America's (USA, Canada, Carribean, central/south America) can trace their African leniage to the slave trade.


Do you believe that the reverse racist policies of the left such as affirmative action and quotas are going in the right direction to rectifying the race inequities? Race is a social construction, and I personally do not believe that the questionnaires regarding race should even exist on job applications of any sort. Additionally, I feel that Constitutionally speaking, it is the prerogative of the store owner/business owner/etc, to discriminate under any grounds he pleases, be it education, experience, the shirt you're wearing, the color of your hair, etc. I believe that would rightly fall under property rights.

----------


## Lemonada8

RIght i agree with you, but tracing your africian leniage to the slave trade further encourages/supports the notion in bold... and when blacks use that as a defense its hard to look past that... 






> Its not the descendancy from slavery that's an issue, the *issue is the legacy of racism instilled in the minds of american's because of slavery*. Regardless of whether one descended from slaves doesn't matter. The fact that a black man is a black man is enough. And FYI, most blacks in the America's (USA, Canada, Carribean, central/south America) can trace their African leniage to the slave trade.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> RIght i agree with you, but tracing your africian leniage to the slave trade further encourages/supports the notion in bold... and when blacks use that as a defense its hard to look past that...



I bet I can trace back to a time when my descendants were slaves...oh wait I think most of them were slaughtered in mass. What were they called, you know those worthless inhuman natives? Ah, not important...back to how the Blacks have been treated so bad...carry on.

----------


## BgMc31

> Do you believe that the reverse racist policies of the left such as affirmative action and quotas are going in the right direction to rectifying the race inequities? Race is a social construction, and I personally do not believe that the questionnaires regarding race should even exist on job applications of any sort. Additionally, I feel that Constitutionally speaking, it is the prerogative of the store owner/business owner/etc, to discriminate under any grounds he pleases, be it education, experience, the shirt you're wearing, the color of your hair, etc. I believe that would rightly fall under property rights.


I don't believe affirmative action and quotas are reverse racism. To deny that workplace discrimination or educational opportunities (or lack thereof) doesn't still exist today if foolhearted. If they didn't exist who do statistics prove that black men are paid less than white menfor equal work when educational background and experience are similar? Same with women and other minorities...




> RIght i agree with you, but tracing your africian leniage to the slave trade further encourages/supports the notion in bold... and when blacks use that as a defense its hard to look past that...


Since when has this been a black construct? You mean to tell me Italian Americans don't emphasize their heritage, Polish Americans, Mexican Americans, Jews, etc., etc. Blacks aren't the only ones who identify culturally with their leniage. Plus very few blacks emphasize African heritage. Very few of us know of true African culture, unlike Italians, Hispanics, Poles, etc., we have no language or other cultural mores that are uniquely African. Blacks have a unique culture that is distinctly American but shared by only Black Americans and that culture was formed in the slave trade and continued post slavery, through reconstruction, Jim Crowe, the Civil Right Movement, and today with the inception of the Nation's first Black president. 




> I bet I can trace back to a time when my descendants were slaves...oh wait I think most of them were slaughtered in mass. What were they called, you know those worthless inhuman natives? Ah, not important...back to how the Blacks have been treated so bad...carry on.


And there aren't any Native American civil rights groups?  :Aajack:  Just because the African American one's make the most noise, they're a problem?

----------


## MuscleScience

> I don't believe affirmative action and quotas are reverse racism. To deny that workplace discrimination or educational opportunities (or lack thereof) doesn't still exist today if foolhearted. If they didn't exist who do statistics prove that black men are paid less than white menfor equal work when educational background and experience are similar? Same with women and other minorities...


You may not believe it but by its very definition it is. Not that I dont agree that there is still racial discrimination or gender bias ect. You can take the very evil that has cause the problem and somehow try to harness it to correct the evil. Allow society to change whats wrong with education and understanding instead of punishing everyone else for the sins of the father or whatever. I must admit though there is simply no easy way to make sure there is equality for all. I dont think its a matter of complete equality at this point in our societies history. I think its a matter of improvement for all in the future.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> And there aren't any Native American civil rights groups?  Just because the African American one's make the most noise, they're a problem?


Like I said, the Indians are not human and deserve absolutely nothing. I truly feel it was 100% justified to invade their land and kill women and children and slaughter whole tribes.

Now the Black man being scooped up and boated over here and made slaves for a little while, now that my friend is pure injustice if I ever heard of it. We need to stand up against Slavery....Black Power!

----------


## skinnypunk

wow!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> wow!


I know huh?

----------


## thegodfather

> I don't believe affirmative action and quotas are reverse racism. To deny that workplace discrimination or educational opportunities (or lack thereof) doesn't still exist today if foolhearted. If they didn't exist who do statistics prove that black men are paid less than white menfor equal work when educational background and experience are similar? Same with women and other minorities...


Thats absurd. Quotas AUTOMATICALLY preclude a certain number of X persons of a particular "race" from being hired, even if the person competing for that job has BETTER qualifications than the person of the "correct" race for that position, since a quota has to be filled. 

Additionally, it is NOT the governments intended role to make people more "equal." The government in the United States is designed to create a fair playing field, not to artificially create 'equality.' It is the 'framework' model of government. Meaning as long as there is an equal and fair playing field, everything else is up to individuals and the private sector. 

Furthermore, do you not believe that Constitutionally speaking, employers have the RIGHT to discriminate in their hiring practices based on whatever criteria they deem appropriate. Abercrombie&Fitch only hire good looking people to work in the front of the store. The Casinos only hire fit women to work the floors. So if an employer chooses to hire only a certain "race" to work at their store, is it not their RIGHT to do so? I think this rightly falls under property rights. The employer reserves the right to have whoever he chooses on his property, and to employ whoever he chooses, based on whatever criteria he chooses. It is an infringement of rights by the government to FORCE a business to hire X amount of certain types of people.

----------


## BgMc31

> Thats absurd. Quotas AUTOMATICALLY preclude a certain number of X persons of a particular "race" from being hired, even if the person competing for that job has BETTER qualifications than the person of the "correct" race for that position, since a quota has to be filled. 
> 
> Additionally, it is NOT the governments intended role to make people more "equal." The government in the United States is designed to create a fair playing field, not to artificially create 'equality.' It is the 'framework' model of government. Meaning as long as there is an equal and fair playing field, everything else is up to individuals and the private sector. 
> 
> Furthermore, do you not believe that Constitutionally speaking, employers have the RIGHT to discriminate in their hiring practices based on whatever criteria they deem appropriate. Abercrombie&Fitch only hire good looking people to work in the front of the store. The Casinos only hire fit women to work the floors. So if an employer chooses to hire only a certain "race" to work at their store, is it not their RIGHT to do so? I think this rightly falls under property rights. The employer reserves the right to have whoever he chooses on his property, and to employ whoever he chooses, based on whatever criteria he chooses. It is an infringement of rights by the government to FORCE a business to hire X amount of certain types of people.


Constitutionally speaking you are right, companies should be able to discriminate if they choose to, and many do. It's their right as owners. Just like certain clubs, religious groups, etc., openly discriminate. But if it's government's responsibility to offer a level playing field, how do you suggest they do this without imposing mandates on hiring criteria. People will automatically discriminate based on shared/common criteria.

----------


## Lemonada8

> Since when has this been a black construct? You mean to tell me Italian Americans don't emphasize their heritage, Polish Americans, Mexican Americans, Jews, etc., etc. Blacks aren't the only ones who identify culturally with their leniage. Plus very few blacks emphasize African heritage. Very few of us know of true African culture, unlike Italians, Hispanics, Poles, etc., we have no language or other cultural mores that are uniquely African. Blacks have a unique culture that is distinctly American but shared by only Black Americans and that culture was formed in the slave trade and continued post slavery, through reconstruction, Jim Crowe, the Civil Right Movement, and today with the inception of the Nation's first Black president.


never said it wasnt... i was pointing out that if blacks continue to claim they are descendents of slaves (which i have no problem), this encourages the notion of racism due to slavery... so in a way, this is a never ending circle around the bush... 
No doubt that blacks have their own unique culture here in the USA, but that is not influenced at all by having their ancestors being from africa, so why continue to want to be refered as 'african americans' when the only thing in common is the color of your skin. That seems kinda racist there also.
and wouldnt it be almost insulting to the true african-americans to not know any of the history nor the heritage of the african people? Its almost being a poser in a nation of immigrants... 
oh and if u r using the term 'black' loosely when u are talking about barack, that is incorrect... His roots dont trace back to the slave trade, his roots go back to the eastern parts of africa which were NOT included in the slave trade.. The Congo region was the main main part of the slaves being brought over...

----------


## BgMc31

1st, you are partially right about the Congo being where the majority of slaves came from but slaves were brought from many parts of Africa. But yes, Barack leniage isn't from slaves but he is still a descendant of Africa as all blacks are although they may have direct ties to the Carribean, central or S. America. So saying we are African-American is not untrue. The labels bestowed on us is in response to the previous labels placed on us. Many feel that we aren't black, because our skin (for the most part) isn't black but brown in color and the fact that we come in just about every color shows we aren't necessarily 'black'. The term Negroe is simply a Spanish word describing the color of a race of people, thereby referring to us as Black. Since all blacks can trace their leniage to Africa, whether slave or not, it's not much of stretch to refer to ourselves as African-American. My question is why is this such a big deal when Europeans do it all the time? When I see Italians claim Italian heritage, I don't think its an insult to true Italian Americans who are 1st generation immigrants. Here's a perfect example, there are more Puerto Ricans living/born in the NY area than on the island itself, should those people not refer to themselves as Puerto Ricans?

----------


## Lemonada8

european descendents still try to live by thier roots in america, so in that aspect for them to call them selves "italian american' isnt much of a stretch... just specifies that they are trying to keep those roots active... 




> Very few of us know of true African culture, unlike Italians, Hispanics, Poles, etc., we have no language or other cultural mores that are uniquely African


but this 'seperation' from everyone else is what promotes racism because it is a seperate group which can be pointed out and then racist to... even though its human nature to try to seperate into groups of similar people when its based on a color of skin, that promotes racism...




> Since all blacks can trace their leniage to Africa, whether slave or not, it's not much of stretch to refer to ourselves as African-American.


and i said the term black loosely... that typically refers to the peoples that were in the slave trade... barack leniage ( i fail to have a diff word lol ) doesnt trace back to this, therefore he is a true african american and not 'black'

----------


## Panzerfaust

Godfather:

Do I have a justified lawsuit against the "man" seeing as how there isn't an option on paperwork and applications for me to chose "German-American"?

If these Blacks get "African-American" then goddamnit I better get my "German-American" option too.  :LOL:

----------


## BgMc31

> european descendents still try to live by thier roots in america, so in that aspect for them to call them selves "italian american' isnt much of a stretch... just specifies that they are trying to keep those roots active... 
> 
> 
> 
> but this 'seperation' from everyone else is what promotes racism because it is a seperate group which can be pointed out and then racist to... even though its human nature to try to seperate into groups of similar people when its based on a color of skin, that promotes racism...
> 
> 
> 
> and i said the term black loosely... that *typically* refers to the peoples that were in the slave trade... barack leniage ( i fail to have a diff word lol ) doesnt trace back to this, therefore he is a true african american and not 'black'


I disagree, the term black to me and many other 'black' people, it refers to an African leniage not necessarily a slave leniage. 

Man will always seperate himself based on shared experiences. Look at the Serbs vs Croats, Irish Catholics vs Irish Protestants, all the many warring tribes in Africa and the middle east. What is truly an American? Is the culture in New York (lets say Staton Island) the same as the culture in Compton California or Portland Oregon. No...

----------


## gigabitbucket

what a thread!!!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Godfather:
> 
> Do I have a justified lawsuit against the "man" seeing as how there isn't an option on paperwork and applications for me to chose "German-American"?
> 
> If these Blacks get "African-American" then goddamnit I better get my "*German-American*" option too.


I started marking the other column, sometimes they will have other and then please specify. So I put Euro-American or German American. Bastards dont need to know my race anyway, ****'em!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I started marking the other column, sometimes they will have other and then please specify. So I put Euro-American or German American. *Bastards dont need to know my race anyway, ****'em!!!*



Yes they do, that way they will know if its time to hire a Black, Mexican or some other ****ing race. You know, affirmative action etc.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Yes they do, that way they will know if its time to hire a Black, Mexican or some other ****ing race. You know, affirmative action etc.


Well shit, German Immigrants were discriminated against too. Where is my job and free education. For christ sakes my family members were beat in school if the spoke german to each other!!!

----------


## Kratos

> there are more Puerto Ricans living/born in the NY area than on the island itself, should those people not refer to themselves as Puerto Ricans?


they hump like rabbits, if they don't speak engilsh, I don't concider them American yet. I expect some minimal effort to assimilate to our culture.

----------


## Mooseman33

then dont come down here to miami kratos....english is second...

if you are born in the united states you are an AMERICAN...there should only be one flag flown here...and that old glory...

and affirmitive action is the biggest bunch of bullshit....
just my 2 cents....

----------


## Panzerfaust

> then dont come down here to miami kratos....english is second...
> 
> if you are born in the united states you are an AMERICAN...there should only be one flag flown here...and that old glory...
> 
> and affirmitive action is the biggest bunch of bullshit....
> just my 2 cents....

----------


## Kratos

> then dont come down here to miami kratos....english is second...
> 
> if you are born in the united states you are an AMERICAN...there should only be one flag flown here...and that old glory...
> 
> and affirmitive action is the biggest bunch of bullshit....
> just my 2 cents....


I speak pretty decent spanish. Took 3 semesters of spanish in college. Spoke to housekeepers and maintence with no problems when I worked in hotel industry. Speaking spanish or the fact people retain their native language is not a problem for me. It's the expectation that America provides for people's unwillingness to participate.

But, I don't respect the fact that many hispanics choose to partition themselves through language. I'm sorry that's just how I feel. If I moved to Italy or China, I'd be expected to learn the language to be a part of the nation. Language barriers are not a good thing for America.

Everone talks about inclusion in goverment and politics, how about making an effort to include yourself? 

I don't think they should forget or loose their culture, and by all means they can call themselves xxxx-american. Why should I care what people call themselves? A secretary can call herself an administrative assistant, a janitor can call himself a custodial artist.

The bottom line is being here to participate in being American or don't come here at all. When in Rome...

----------


## MuscleScience

> *When in Rome...*


Go on???

----------


## PistolPete33

Obama sucks and I can't wait till the next election cycle so we can vote him out of office. He's the worst president since Carter. the only thing good about Carter is he gave us Reagan. Thank god next year is the mid term election so at least we can vote out most of his staff...

----------


## gigabitbucket

Ron Paul for PRES!!!

----------


## BgMc31

> Obama sucks and I can't wait till the next election cycle so we can vote him out of office. He's the worst president since Carter. the only thing good about Carter is he gave us Reagan. Thank god next year is the mid term election so at least we can vote out most of his staff...


Good luck with that...

----------


## Iron_Pig

> Good luck with that...


 They are all crooks Bro every one of them. The next guy will sell you on why Obama did wrong and he will fix it do you see the trend here people. And that guy will be an Ass Hat to.

----------


## Flagg

> Good luck with that...


BgMc, this is what I mean about voting these days. People vote against the person they like least, not the guy they like more. If EVERYONE actually bothered to vote these lying reptiles wouldn't constantly get into power.

Theres a good chance Obama could be voted off. And then 4 years from then everyone will be bitching about how they want the Republican booted off and the Democrat choice in. And then you're back to square one. Again. For the next 200 years.

----------

